# Clothing for post shtf.



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Do you overlook the importance of good sturdy clothing for post shtf working and surviving what has come about? Do you have tough, comfortable footwear for lots of walking in rough surroundings and tough, comfortable clothing that will protect from the work and environment while taking the abuse and not wearing out fast. Working in the garden, hunting, foraging and building what needs to be built is tough on yours clothes and footwear. It's one of the things it seems people tend to overlook to me and may find themselves doing hard manual work in a pair of shorts and flip flops. A good pair of jeans, BDU or canvas work pants, work or hiking boots can make a huge difference. Do you have what you need? 













:greenboxesonpalette


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Good topic. I have enough for myself, but not for my kids. They grow so fast that I can't hardly keep up with their current clothing needs. I would like to at least be ahead in the footwear department for them. This is yet another area of "prepping" that needs more attention.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Yup.

TDUs with rip stop fabric.
8" and 6" side zip insulated and uninsulated lace up boots.
Thermal underwear (good even when it's warm - if you wake up at 3 a.m.)....
Multiple pairs of gloves. 
Bandannas.

I prefer Carhart shirts and their duck cloth outerwear clothing.


Good thread Fuzzee!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Working on learning to tan hides without any modern chemicals. We will have sheep and other live stock so it is wise to get this all figured out.
Fair supply of clothing but nothing last forever.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Lots of clothes and also fabric to make more.


----------



## frankthedog (Oct 19, 2013)

i have carhartt t-shirts ive had for about 4 or 5 years...yes they are worn to shit...one has so many little holes in it ( i donno how the hell they get there ) my one buddy at work thinks it looks like it got hit with a shotgun a couple times...the material the work pants and overalls and all else are made out of is even tougher in my opinion...lol should even stand up to a zombie bite i would think...as for footwear i love my sorel boots for winter...and i ordered a pair of rocky basics temperate military boots that should be there when i get out of camp so im excited to see how they are...getting bigger sizes in advance for the kid is a very good idea...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just store my older clothing as I buy newer "In Style" flannels,sweats,jeans,socks,undies and shoes/boots.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd say sturdy work clothes a must. However if interacting you want to have "Gray Man" attire to blend in and not attract attention.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

With a kid that grows like a weed this is a challenge, they grow so fast its hard to keep up with there cloths.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> Lots of clothes and also fabric to make more.


....or patch the ones you already have up and stretch them a few more useful miles.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I'd say sturdy work clothes a must. However if interacting you want to have "Gray Man" attire to blend in and not attract attention.


To match what's left of my hair?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> To match what's left of my hair?


Mine too. Your clothing use of cans as implements and other innocent habits can mark you as a target. Not to be taken too far though because the same could be said if you appear well fed healthy and not diseased.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Visited Costco yesterday and went thru $60 I don't normally spend. 

$28 two pair of blue jeans
$20 a hooded flannel heavy shirt
$12 6 pair of wool socks

They are all stacked in a bug out box for the next trip home. I don't need any of them for now, but jeans for $14 kind of beats up the inflation fears we all have. I paid a hell of a lot more for jeans over the years. I also shop at a couple of second hand stores once in a while. I don't care for garage sale clothes but I'm working on a suit case stored of thing I don't plan to wear unless SHTF.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> With a kid that grows like a weed this is a challenge, they grow so fast its hard to keep up with there cloths.


That's where yard sales and thrift stores come in handy. Especially if you buy the out of season stuff to save for later. Just have to watch the boutique type stores that specialize only in kids clothing, because their prices can be ridiculous.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have enough BDUs, ACUs, TRUs, ABC, XYZs, and every other acronym of uniform to open a surplus store, and pretty much all I wear are jeans and T-shirts when I'm not in uniform, so I'm probably good on clothing. Winter clothing may be a little lacking, but that's just because I like having a lot of spares.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> I have enough BDUs, ACUs, TRUs, ABC, XYZs, and every other acronym of uniform to open a surplus store, and pretty much all I wear are jeans and T-shirts when I'm not in uniform, so I'm probably good on clothing. Winter clothing may be a little lacking, but that's just because I like having a lot of spares.


This is where I'm at too. So many different pairs of BDU's, tactical pants, shirts, and boots that I wear for work and play, but I'm lacking on a bit of the cold weather gear. I have some, but living in the south where it doesn't really get cold is why it's just some. Because I never need it. I'm looking at a major move though to a much colder environment and that needs to change. I'm already planning out and shopping for what I want to have at the ready. The reality is a person needs to not only have clothes but the right ones for the environment too.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> ....or patch the ones you already have up and stretch them a few more useful miles.


Yep, it's good to know how to sew and patch up tears and rips. A buddy of mine at work and I were talking while working and I mentioned a button had come off my tactical pants he was looking at getting some pairs of and I sewed it back on. He was shocked I could sew, because so many people seem to have no ability for anything but texting on their Iphone. Than he remembered who he was talking to and told me how he learned at an early age growing up in a divorced household like me. Same with cooking, cleaning, repairing household items, gardening, medical and quite a few other skills.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I learned to sew , clean and cook when I was 8 , my Mom had her arm in a sling from tennis elbow even though she didn't play tennis. I learned medical real quick since I was accident prone. The "Up North" family land purchase when I was 10 got me into gardening and the woods.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I kept buying new stuff as I "grew". :wink: I figure in a SHTF situation I'll probably "shrink" a little.

Since the wife sews, (she made a lot of the kids' clothes when they were growing up) the only thing we'll need to add is a treadle sewing machine for non power times. We have one spotted.

Probably have enough material to insulate a small house.

I do need a good pair of boots, though.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most any sewing machine can be converted to a treadle machine. You won't get some of the facy "programmed" stitches but straight and zigzag will work fine.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

When originally building my Get Home Bag (GHB), I was leaning toward BDU's, combat boots, alice pack with frame. Then I realized that would really make me stand out and alert people that I may be prepared and more importantly that I might have food. I have switched plans. Now, I have a comfortable backpack that looks more like a book bag type. I have workout type sweats and comfortable walking shoes. They are in a dark color so that I can move a bit discretely. I want to appear like every other working stiff trying to get home. 

As we Bug Out, I've got to consider that I will be traveling with my DD11 and possibly her 5-year-old sister. That will certainly change things. "Are we there, yet?"


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

this is something I have just started thinking about and what about cold weather items. thank you for bringing it to the forefront of my thought process again.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Say it with me everyone... NUUUUUUDDDEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! 


Hurry up SHTF!!!!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

WOOHOO! You're a genius! That should be the prepper dress code so we can easily identify each other when TSHTF! Rock on!



pharmer14 said:


> Say it with me everyone... NUUUUUUDDDEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hurry up SHTF!!!!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah - love to see the nuuuuuudddeeeee this time of year here. Course Minnesota has a lot of them loonies that leave a perfectly good warm sauna and jump in a cold half frozen lake.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> When originally building my Get Home Bag (GHB), I was leaning toward BDU's, combat boots, alice pack with frame. Then I realized that would really make me stand out and alert people that I may be prepared and more importantly that I might have food. I have switched plans. Now, I have a comfortable backpack that looks more like a book bag type. I have workout type sweats and comfortable walking shoes. They are in a dark color so that I can move a bit discretely. I want to appear like every other working stiff trying to get home.
> 
> As we Bug Out, I've got to consider that I will be traveling with my DD11 and possibly her 5-year-old sister. That will certainly change things. "Are we there, yet?"


I used to worry about this myself, but came to terms that no matter what I do, I'm going to project a certain image because of my size, the way I carry myself, and as heavily armed as I'll be at all time especially if I come across someone with all my gear on. Not bugged out, post shtf I've no doubt I'll get to know my neighbors more and they'll know me, but I still have clothes to tone down my image if I want to. Bugged out on foot I've decided to stick with the OD tactical gear and BDU/TDU's. Either way with an M1A in my hands, pistol rigs on and my pack with the way I look it's not going to change much. Either they'll leave me and mine alone, it will come to a fight or I'll be able to communicate out of the situation as I've had many years of practice with.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Around here, we tend to save our best Camo/BDU's for Church or going out to dinner


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Around here, we tend to save our best Camo/BDU's for Church or going out to dinner


It's not that far off here. And I can't expect it will be much different where I'm looking to move.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I've got some great work pants I use that have all sorts of fun pockets and the like. Not technically BDU pants, but they've held up fairly well so far. I've got quite a few flannels and other things.

I've seen a lot of people saying "I need to work on winter clothing." The key is layering. I used to work at a year round YMCA camp here in Michigan. During the winter months my normal outfit would be skivvies, two pairs of socks, a pair of sweat pants, a pair of cargo type pants, a t-shirt, hoodie style sweatshirt, fleece jacket, hiking boots with gators over top, light gloves, and a head band. I was comfortable, was able to move around very easily and if I ever got to warm or cold it's easy to add or subtract layers. I was able to get around a lot easier than some of the kids or staff who were bundled up in huge heavy boots and coats. In a SHTF situation in the winter mobility should be key IMO. If you're moving around enough you'll stay warm and a few more lighter layers rather than one heavy layer would allow for that better.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I know I mainly need a new jacket, some new long johns, more thermal socks, gloves and some various head gear pieces. It's not like I don't have any, just need to square things away a bit more.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Aren't you worried you'll be overdressed?



AquaHull said:


> Around here, we tend to save our best Camo/BDU's for Church or going out to dinner


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

In all seriousness, For bugging out purposes or bugging home purposes, I'd stick with a pair of jeans and a flannel shirt or something similar depending on the weather... You don't want to stick out like a sore thumb as others have said...

But once you get to your BOL, it really doesn't matter all that much... Wear what you want when you want...


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

My initial worry is strictly getting HOME. I want to look just like every other traveler walking to try and get somewhere. I've got my A and B route from my offices planned. One of the offices is a two day trip. I've got the overnight location planned. Cold isn't something I have to worry about much. Here in Georgia what we consider cold, y'all would be running around in t-shirts except that nude one up there.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Southern Dad said:


> My initial worry is strictly getting HOME. I want to look just like every other traveler walking to try and get somewhere. I've got my A and B route from my offices planned. One of the offices is a two day trip. I've got the overnight location planned. Cold isn't something I have to worry about much. Here in Georgia what we consider cold, y'all would be running around in t-shirts except that nude one up there.


Don't count out the cold just because you're in a Southern state. Get caught in a rainstorm and get soaking wet with driving wind and no shelter, as could happen in a SHTF, you can still get debilitating hypothermia even if the air temp is in the 60's or so. The rule of three still applies. 3 min without oxygen, 3 hours without shelter in sever weather, 3 days without water, 3 weeks without food and you could be in serious trouble.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

No doubt that rain would change the equation. I will have to think about adding a rain suit or poncho to my pack. They are light and don't take up much space. One good thing about the rain is that it would cut down on the number of people that I would encounter on the journey.


----------



## odpman (Dec 29, 2014)

ok i know the topic is clothing but i just had a few quick questions. Im new to this and im only 16. alot of my prepping stuff ive gotten off of amazon and its good but what else would i need in terms of survial equipment

I have the following: Recurve bow and quiver of 36 broadhead arrows with an additional 36 brodheads attached to my bug out bag, a bowie knife, 2 hunting knife, a tomahawk, throwing knives, about 15 yards of paracord, a sling shot with about 40 shots, small first aid kit, water bottle with purifier, some mre's, a machette with a back strap, a sleeping bag, a thermal blankett, and a backup set of cloths. 

As far as a vehicle i have a 1994 ford f150 that has litterally all brand new parts in it and is lifted with 38s on it (16th birthday present) 

Now i finally get to the topic of clothing. During the summer are cargo shorts a good option? and i have this thin black sleevless vest with a hood for keeping my face hidden but what about during the winter? jeans and a northface? i also have a solid pair of boots but what about tennis shoes? 

any suggestion would be very helpful
Thanks


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Luckily for me my hairy body is all I need for clothes. But just in case I do store plenty of comfortable, sturdy, non fashionable homeless person clothes and so good hiking boots.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

odpman said:


> ok i know the topic is clothing but i just had a few quick questions. Im new to this and im only 16. alot of my prepping stuff ive gotten off of amazon and its good but what else would i need in terms of survial equipment
> 
> I have the following: Recurve bow and quiver of 36 broadhead arrows with an additional 36 brodheads attached to my bug out bag, a bowie knife, 2 hunting knife, a tomahawk, throwing knives, about 15 yards of paracord, a sling shot with about 40 shots, small first aid kit, water bottle with purifier, some mre's, a machette with a back strap, a sleeping bag, a thermal blankett, and a backup set of cloths.
> 
> ...


I am not a fan of either shorts or sleeveless clothes for outdoor wear in the summer. Between ticks and other insects, sun burn in the day, or cold at night, I'd get some better cover for SHTF. Until then wear what suits you.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Good post, since I am a borderline hoarder, and my wife is worse than me, we have enough clothes to outfit an army.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm going to have to get my wife into some sturdy boots, she does have any, and even when I nag her about it, she insists that she doesn't need any


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> I'm going to have to get my wife into some sturdy boots, she does have any, and even when I nag her about it, she insists that she doesn't need any


I know the problem. My wife and daughters are partial to sandals. I finally bought each of them a pair of boots that they really didn't want. They occasionally wear them when shoveling show or something of that sort, but at least they have them.


----------



## UrbanDwarf (Feb 9, 2015)

They're alright so I actually use scout trousers (leader sized ones, they have alot of pockets, sturdy and are cheap..And take a belt) with a belt then any t-shirt; walking boots with a hoodie(inconspicuous of course) and whatever necessary over layers and my walking boots...I don't like the idea of spending £60 on "Combat trousers" or any of that...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The Riggs work wear cargo pants usually get two or three years of wear, for me anyway. Now they are putting cordura in them. If she doesn't like the boots see about gore tex hiking sneakers. Worth a try. As for after everything wears out, I plan on stitching together animal skins and pelts from from squirrels deer and hairy humanoid ape men. Heck who am I kidding, you could make a tent out of that!


----------

